# Dead woman comes back to life



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

No word on how much human flesh or blood she consumed during the ensuing mayhem and hilarity of said event.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,586302,00.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, being exposed to a little formaldehyde will definitely bring you back to life


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

not sure I would want to be brought back to the same hospital that already declared me dead once


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, good point, Fick - I didn't even think of that


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I told my mom about this story and her reply was "Remind me never to go to that hospital." and I agree. Any doctor who puts a toe tag on you before your ready to be shipped(to the afterlife) isn't a good doctor. Scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

